# typhoon Kammuri



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

How was this typhoon in the manila area? Did it come througa Luguna Bay area?

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We had some strong winds and several uprooted trees and lost power for 5 hours and then it was over no wind at all it was like turning a fan off just and it ended.

Lower Luzon though or the Bicol region, Sorsogon City sure got the brunt of the storm.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We were on the upper edge of it. Torrential rain around 6pm then showers on and off through the night. Wind I would have said no more than a stiff breeze, not up to a good winter storm in the UK.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Bit of a fizzer here in BGC.


----------

